# Just want to say hello.



## Ghostdancer (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm new here and want to say hello. I've always had an interest in WWII aircraft and the pilots who flew them and crew. Read many books on the subject and have a couple in my bookcase to be read.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome Ghostdancer. You've found the best aviation site on the WWW. Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum


----------



## david johnson (Oct 7, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------



## v2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 7, 2007)

This sure is one active forum. I don't think I've had as many responses with any of the other forums I use so soon after joining.  8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 7, 2007)

Piss off and stick ur head in an oven...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to the site.

Just ignore Les. He is his usual self. Probably getting worked up for this upcoming NHL season.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Ghost that is Les's way of welcoming new guys. He is not a bad guy though. He means it jest and in a joking manner. Unless you piss him off you wont have a problem with him.

In fact the people that get along the best with him, talk **** right back to him. You just half to take it with a grain of salt and not personally. He is real good at giving it out but he can also take it and will take it and have a good time with it as well.


----------



## Ghostdancer (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok, but I'm going to take a guess at something here and say that what I meant by other forums was other discussion boards on other subjects separate from this one and not the different threads on this one.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome to the house of fun mate.... Don't mind Les, he's an half-wit and is harmless. Should he get too annoying, just show him the latest issues of Homes and Gardens, Knitting Magazine or any other similar magazines....
They usually calms him down for a while...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

And Lucky is riding a thin line...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just want to keep Da Les man on his toes you know Adler....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)

Until he stops enjoying it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

You're right mate.... I've grown rather attached to my head you know.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd hate to make enemies here....too good a forum to get banned from.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to a forum where everybodys a character!


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 13, 2007)

G'day Ghost welcome to the site. Character Njaco you have got to be kidding mate. We are all bloody individuals with traits of aircraft insanity coursing through our blood viens


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2007)




----------

